# BHS Summer Meeting



## Varanaman (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## markh (Jun 25, 2010)

bumped up


----------



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

Bump up ...


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

Varanaman said:


> image


Membership, has its privileges!
Whilst I do not decry the membership initiatives currently being aired on this forum, I think the the membership in societies, clubs and groups is a very good thing. Let's make sure, we get the values of membership properly understood.
NEXT WEEKEND, free to members of The British Herpetological Society is a very good meeting with excellent speakers. Held at the prestigious venue of The Natural History Museum in London, this will give a great day out for Reptile hobbyists and professionals.
For those, whom have yet to hear what Francis Baines has to say about environmental lighting in reptile keeping, you are all in for a real treat!:notworthy:
This subject alone is worth joining the British Herpetological Society.
Let's all take the hobby out of the "dark ages" and engage as members in this great hobby?


----------



## Varanaman (Apr 13, 2007)

*BHS Summer Meeting @ Natural History Museum*

The confirmed list of speakers and topics has been finalised.

Remember that BHS & BHS-YH members get FREE admission; everyone intending to be at the meeting MUST pre-book a seat as per the poster below:


----------



## Varanaman (Apr 13, 2007)

*Arcadia Arc Pod*

In conjunction with Frances Baines' talk there will be a opportunity to view a baby turtle setup using the new *Arcadia Arc Pod* UV lighting system.










See http://www.arcadia-reptile.com/products/d3-arc-pod/ for more details ....


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

looks like another good line up of speakers at this very prestigious venue!


----------

